# Jlpt 10/3/09



## fishdoc (Sep 18, 2009)

Jackson lake, Berrys ramp... Safe light till 3pm.This is the third event of the series . Hope to see you there . Dont forget to register for the next event. It only takes $40 to get in join us.Take a look at the web site for further details.     The site will be updated early this coming week.Mike    http://lakejacksonpottournaments.tripod.com/index.html


----------



## fishdoc (Sep 19, 2009)

Web page will be updated early this coming wk. We app for the hold up. Mike


----------



## fishdoc (Sep 21, 2009)

http://lakejacksonpottournaments.tripod.com/index.html


----------



## Basshunter21 (Sep 21, 2009)

I'll see ya then


----------



## fishdoc (Sep 23, 2009)

Ill have the results up and posted as soon as I get them.Go ahead and preregister even if your name doesnt show. Mark will update the web when I send the results.


----------



## jbwolfish (Sep 26, 2009)

*Jlpt*

The thread says to sign up. The website is not updated and last tourney results still have not been posted. I had signed up shortly after the last tourney but how are we supposed to know if it registered. This is ridiculus.


----------



## Basfisher2 (Sep 28, 2009)

WOW!!!! Still no results? I know that no one is getting paid and that we all have are problems but it only takes an hour to post the results for all 12 BOATS!!!!!!!!!!!! If anyone who KNOWS THEY HAVE THE TIME wants to do the results from now on please say something at the next tournament.


----------



## coachrollo (Sep 28, 2009)

Dosent Barrys have theres saturday also out of jackson


----------



## fishdoc (Sep 29, 2009)

Im sorry that weve cost you time and money and lack of sleep for not having the results posted in a timely fashion but, I just got them from Martin last night and here they are. This was not a time issue by any means.The web site will also be updated. I have taken the series back over and the results will be posted in a timely manner. Have some class and quit your whinning. 
 1st Bassin Bush w/9.84lb
 2nd Young Guns w/ 8.13lb
3rd kitchen Pass 7.97lb
4th Tracker 7.68lb and Big fish 4.52
5th 22 mag  7.17lb
6th James Wood 6.94     not preregisterd
7th Little Skeet 6.22
8th Crooked Hooks 5.95
9th Cleary/Stanton 5.94  not preregistered
10th Team Collins/Waldon  5.74
11th team 1 4.95
12th Big Stick 3.93
13th Woodham/Jones 3.01  not preregistered
14th Skeeter     0
15th team top water bite 0
hog wild    no show
Please join us for the next event this Sat. It will be ran in conjunction with Berrys . Weigh in will be at the same time , you can enter both.Wolfgang, I appolagize for this taking so long to get posted, there were prob. greater than you and I!!!.Basfisher2 who are you?..... Thank you for the continued support and the prob has been resolved. See ya at the gas pumps Sat Am . Mike  478/363/0871


----------



## fishdoc (Sep 29, 2009)

Also , like I said above. Preregister , it will not show till Mark updates the site , but he does have the requests and will put them in order of how he recieved them. I just sent the results to him he will get it updated within a day or two.


----------



## fishdoc (Sep 29, 2009)

http://lakejacksonpottournaments.tripod.com/index.html  iT WILL BE UPDATED WITHIN A day or two. Thank you for your understanding...


----------



## fishdoc (Oct 1, 2009)

The site is being updated , It should be back up soon. If we run into a a issue for pre register just pm me and we will award the points. Mike


----------



## fishdoc (Oct 3, 2009)

RESULTS FOR THIS EVENT
1ST Marty Mote  /Crooked Hooks 16.86lb  pre entered
2nd Smith/Sutton 12.18lb AND BIG FISH  6.59LB
3RD James Wood/   11.64lb
4th Jake Mitchell/Poole  /kitchen Pass  11.56lb  pre entered
5th Lance Collins  /Ms Collins    10.06lb
6th Barry Collins/Andy Waldrop  9.64lb   pre entered
7th Mark Hetkowski/      9.30lb  pre entered
8th Cleary /Stanton  8.83lb
9th Thomason/Miller  8.47lb
10th Cleary/Joseph ? 8.04lb
11th Gunnels/Blackmen /little skeet  7.94lb  pre entered
12th uselton/kersey   7.11lb
13th Randy Bush/ Ed Cavender  /Bassin Bush 6.86lb pre entered
14th Mcallum/Cason  6.84lb
15th John Finney/Michael Dike/  22 mag 6.40lb pre entered
16th kc Martin/M hensley/  top water bite 5.77lb pre entered
17th Ferrel/Ms Ferrel  /Skeeter  4.79lb pre entered
18th Will P./Manney S.  0lb     pre entered
Thank You guys for a good showing!!! Hope to see you at the next event. Mike  478/363/0871


----------

